# Closed: Not taking new visitors. Ty everyone!



## PauperSkittles (Apr 16, 2020)

Judy is crafting an Ironwood Cupboard
- Judy lives in the top right of the map.
- Please leave using the airport.
- Tips are welcome (pref leftover DIY, but anything is fine), but not required.
- Please don't grab any fruit/ flowers etc.


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Apr 16, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 16, 2020)

Could I come over?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 16, 2020)

May i visit?


----------



## Deligrace (Apr 16, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------



## GereGere (Apr 16, 2020)

Can i go? ^^


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to come by!


----------



## Alita89 (Apr 16, 2020)

I would love to come and can bring a diy recipe .


----------



## Meira (Apr 16, 2020)

interested!


----------



## No2Zipper (Apr 16, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## xrllor (Apr 16, 2020)

Could I visit as well?


----------



## brangein (Apr 16, 2020)

Love to come thanks!


----------



## LadyCheshire (Apr 16, 2020)

Would love to come! If you still have time and room ^_^ Ty in advance!


----------



## PauperSkittles (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm slowly inviting everyone I can invite


----------



## vallie (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey! I would love to come to if you still have the time


----------



## storybymori (Apr 16, 2020)

Interested in visiting if you have the space.


----------



## Kiikay (Apr 16, 2020)

i would like to visit pls c:


----------



## Richluna (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi!!
I will like to visit please


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello there! I would love to come over if this is still active!


----------



## theviolentlolita (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to come if she's still crafting!


----------



## Tsen (Apr 16, 2020)

Edit: sorry, nvm!


----------



## pinkx2 (Apr 16, 2020)

I would love to come if possible!


----------



## PauperSkittles (Apr 16, 2020)

Underestimated how long this takes - still inviting people slowly but surely


----------



## Jazminur (Apr 16, 2020)

If she’s still crafting after you’re caught up I would love to drop by


----------



## Khris (Apr 16, 2020)

May I come !


----------



## peekopecko (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------



## Savato (Apr 16, 2020)

May I join?


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 16, 2020)

If there's time,  I'd love to come grab it, ty. Will tip!


----------



## Shadowhunter (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to come by as well if she is still crafting!!


----------



## katie. (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi if shes still crafting would love to visit to get the recipe


----------



## Ferluna93 (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello, I want to go!!


----------



## PauperSkittles (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm trying to invite everyone who commented but probably won't take people below this post - I don't know how long they craft for and it has been going on for quite some time now  Thanks for visiting <3


----------



## asheu (Apr 16, 2020)

If she's still crafting I'd love to come


----------



## brangein (Apr 16, 2020)

Ty


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 16, 2020)

may i please visit? ^^;


----------

